

My JS1K Demo – The Making Of - lelf
http://acko.net/blog/js1k-demo-the-making-of/

======
mrspeaker
If 1K seems like overkill, then take a look at the releases by P01:
[http://www.p01.org/releases/](http://www.p01.org/releases/) He's a maniac.
His 252 byte voxel fly-y thing is nuts:
[http://www.p01.org/releases/minicraft/](http://www.p01.org/releases/minicraft/)

~~~
rfnslyr
That's incredible. I also love your use of "maniac" in this context.

------
asadlionpk
JS1K was fun.

have a look at my entry:
[http://js1k.com/2013-spring/demo/1430](http://js1k.com/2013-spring/demo/1430)

which is a stripped down version of this:
[http://jsexperiments.herokuapp.com/sph/](http://jsexperiments.herokuapp.com/sph/)

------
benjamincburns
Cool site design. Nice easter egg, too.

    
    
        Achievement unlocked: Dat Paralax

~~~
cyphax
I refreshed it at some point and I achieved "Refresh Prince of Bell Air". Nice
sense of humour, and ridiculous page header (and I mean that in the most
positive way). So impressive. :)

------
laveur
acko's website is one I have in my favorites bar. Love reading the stuff he
puts there. Sadly I wish, as with many of my favorite development/science
blogs he updated much more frequently.

------
jheriko
as a complete aside - i have to say that i do love the visuals of the webpage
itself :)

~~~
1wheel
He has another post about making the webpage:

[http://acko.net/blog/zero-to-sixty-in-one-second/](http://acko.net/blog/zero-
to-sixty-in-one-second/)

~~~
jheriko
thanks, did see that too :)

------
6ren
Weirdly, I'm getting about double the framerate on the second, more complex
demo (with volumetric light beams).

~~~
adam12
In the original there appear to be more iterations in the both of the loops.
Something like 720 vs 250 iterations.

Also, in the original he is calling math functions a few more times in each
loop.

------
cipher0
Love the webpage!!

------
tech-no-logical
the fancy logo on that site gives me a "SecurityError: The operation is
insecure." error in latest FF beta, resulting in a black background. apart
from that the site works like a charm, but it's virtually unreadable.

